# Academy Sports and Outdoors store opening



## 56willysnut (Mar 25, 2011)

I heard that the McDonough store will be opening April 1st.

 CAn anyone over that way confirm this by doing a drive by.

 In the area of  GA 20 and 81  off  south point blvd.

 McDonough store #110
198 South Point Blvd.
McDonough, GA 30253


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes that s correct, my parents live down the street and I drive by it alot. There is a sign on the front door that say April 1st.


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## SCPO (Mar 25, 2011)

is south point blvd east or west of I-75. tried mapquest but it didn't show up


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 25, 2011)

Its west of I-75, over by JCPenney and Hobby Lobby, Kohl's.


----------



## SCPO (Mar 25, 2011)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Its west of I-75, over by JCPenney and Hobby Lobby, Kohl's.



thanks. that's why i can't get it on mapquest


----------



## Living Proof (Mar 26, 2011)

Never been to one, are they like a Sports Authority or Dick's? How are their prices?


----------



## dunn1970 (Mar 26, 2011)

They are also building a new Academy Sports Store On Ga Hwy 124 near Snellville. It is right across from the Wal-Mart


----------



## bigt61 (Mar 26, 2011)

Living Proof said:


> Never been to one, are they like a Sports Authority or Dick's? How are their prices?



Kinda like bass pro shops and a sporting goods store combined.... but they have specials at walmart prices.... and they are fair on their gun prices as well....  just overall great in my book!


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 26, 2011)

They carry a decent selection of hunting and fishing gear. Decent selection of guns at great prices.  Catch the clearance sales after each hunting season for some awesome prices.


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 27, 2011)

*yeehaw*

If you have never been in one you owe it to yourself to go, IMO way better than BPS! 
  Just don't blame me for your new addiction!!

http://www.academy.com/index.php


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 30, 2011)

dunn1970 said:


> They are also building a new Academy Sports Store On Ga Hwy 124 near Snellville. It is right across from the Wal-Mart



I hope you are right 

That will put me in between BP and Academy Sports.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Apr 1, 2011)

checking it out tomorrow. prices looked good on the web site.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2011)

I was there when it opened this morning, got attacked by about 20 blue shirts asking to help me. Very nice store, I ws expecting to see some special sells, but I guess that will not happen until they have the official grand opening.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about this new store.  I've never been in one but have seen their ads & weekly sales flyer.  I always see some good specials before Fall's hunting season.  I did not realize they have been around so long for 74 years with HQ in Texas.

According to their web site, looks like the new store grand opening event is April 15-17 in a couple weeks.  Glad to see more competition for Bass Pro Shops & Dick's Sporting Goods which should help consumers.  

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=events/georgia/031811_mcdonough

And Google maps show the it's located off I-75 South of Atlanta between Exits #216 & #212. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=198+S...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 4, 2011)

Borntohunt, you wanna see some deals wait till two weeks after deer season is over. Year before last I picked up a $99 set of coveralls for $30. Clothes, calls, scents, blinds and stands, and feeders all get put on clearance.


I love that store. Not only do they have excellent prices on gear I might need for hunting and fishing, they have a heck of lot stuff at good prices to get it on the plate. Great selection of outdoor cookery.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Apr 4, 2011)

The sales flyer they handed out had some ten dollar coupons on the back so I used those. That store is AWSOME!


----------



## adam620 (Apr 11, 2011)

they are building one in cumming also..


----------



## stratos201 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Snellville Location??*

Did they decide aginst opening the one in Snellville??


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well if you are looking for deals and not selection then Academy is your place.  If you prefer a huge selection of about anything for hunting or fishing then BPS is the place.  Academy felt like a large Walmart to me.


----------

